# ما هي أهم و أفضل كتب تعليم الكيمياء العامة



## beta (24 مايو 2006)

أرجو أن تهتموا للموضوع ، لأن كورس الكيمياء العامة هو الاساس لكل فروع كورسات الهندسة الكيميائية من مثل الكيمياء العضوية و المبادئ الهندسة الكيميائية و غيرها...
:15: 
لأني اجد صعوبة في فهم الكيمياء العامة لتنوع مواضيعها و صعوبة مسائلها مثل التحليل الكيميائي و البنية الذرية للنواة و غيرها:14: 

أرجو أن تضعوا في الموضوع أفضل الكتب في الكيمياء العامة general chemistry و إذا أمكن حلول تلك لكتب لكي تساعد على الفهم ....:79:


----------



## alpha_beta (28 مايو 2006)

dude , iam not sure , but try bookslike zumdahl , it's a little bit bouring


----------



## م ب (24 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
الكيمياء العامه مش كتير مرتبطه بالهندسه الكيميائيه


----------



## mjad (24 يوليو 2006)

يوجد الكثير من الكتب التي تتناول الكيمياء العامة وهي من كثيرة جدا جدا انصحك بكتاب جيمس بريدي عن الكيمياء العامة علما بأن الكيمياء العامة لا تحتاج الى مرجع دقيق .


----------



## نانا السباعي (22 أكتوبر 2007)

الكيمياء العامة ليس لها أهمية كبرى في الهندسة الكيميائية


----------

